# Yeah so I have no type



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

ESFP was my first thought. surprised no one has said that yet  ExFx though


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

yeah I guess I'm getting a bunch of answers haha


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

I found this article on Extraverted Intuition (Ne)

ENPs often live a frenetic lifestyle, equipped with more hobbies and interests than they know what to do with. They are always on the go, always excited to try new things, and rarely content to perform any single activity for an extended period. Since they are always searching for new potentials and possibilities in every situation, they can seem easily distracted and have difficulty focusing.

This is entirely false for me. Compared to Ni being a dreamer, visionary, and describing things in images, I'm pretty sure my Ni beats my Ne.


EDIT: Just reminding lurkers that I have a video on page 2 of me if they wanna watch it & help me out :th_love:


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

bizzump


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

dozer said:


> i made a video for better results. i used Jinsei's questionare located here:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html
> 
> check it out:


I see ESFJ mostly in this and your questionnaire. I'm not to hung on explaining it at the moment but if you want me to I can. I'm also inclined to say ESTP to, I think it's one of those two. I definitely see ESxx. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

Axwell said:


> I see ESFJ mostly in this and your questionnaire. I'm not to hung on explaining it at the moment but if you want me to I can. I'm also inclined to say ESTP to, I think it's one of those two. I definitely see ESxx.
> 
> Hope that helped!


I'm curious on how I'm an ES instead of an EN...


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to agree with @idoh I think @dozer is ESFP, probably not very high on the F scale but still one.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

dozer said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> Sometimes I'm quiet in certain situations. I'll get anxious in very specific events, such as certain classes I have in college or certain social situations I'll run into. However, the other half of the time I'm comical, goofy, borderline crazy(the good crazy), fast-paced, and social. It all comes down to the situation I'm in. I like being organized and having a plan on what I want to accomplish next in life, but I love spontaneous adventures. Js typically plan for the next 5 years or more
> 
> ...


This is what I think!
That's how I type people, I'll leave the more specific, function typing to someone else.
Have you tried enneagram? Or the SLOAN test?
Try the similar minds one, and which MBTI test have you done?


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

ArBell said:


> I have to agree with @idoh I think @dozer is ESFP, probably not very high on the F scale but still one.


whaat tf lol. i need an explanation.

thanks for the responses btwerc2:


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

ArBell said:


> This is what I think!
> That's how I type people, I'll leave the more specific, function typing to someone else.
> Have you tried enneagram? Or the SLOAN test?
> Try the similar minds one, and which MBTI test have you done?


 @ArBell I somehow missed seeing your post completely! hahah. thanks so much for the detailed response. I've tried the enneagram and I've gotten 3, 6, & 7. For MBTI, I've taken tests from every site you can name, and I've gotten results like ENFP, INFJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, and ENFJ. For the SLOAN test on similar minds:

Big Five Test Results

Extroversion	||||||||||||||	58%
Orderliness	||||||||||||||	56%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||||	66%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||	62%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Orderliness results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly organized, neat, structured and restrained at the expense too often of flexibility, variety, spontaneity, and fun.

Emotional Stability results were high which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Inquisitiveness results were moderately high which suggests you are intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCOAI
Your Primary type is Calm



most of these if not all describe me:

SCOAI 
(2.8% of women; 4.0% of men)

happy, level emotions, not easily discouraged, optimistic, fearless, self confident, non-hostile, trusting, rarely sad, social, content, positive, knows where life is going, socially skilled, not quiet around strangers, acts comfortably with others, takes on responsibilities, likes public speaking, not prone to worrying, not apprehensive about new encounters, flexible, adapts easily to new situations, not afraid to draw attention to self, likes to lead, not bored while working, likes others, hard to annoy, calm in crisis, does not second guess self, not embarrassed easily, high energy level, easy to understand, thinks before acting, strong sense or purpose, likes crowds, interested in science, not prone to jealousy, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, fearless, not skeptical, true to self in all circumstances, highly motivated to succeed, decisive, easy to get to know, narcissistic, driven by reason, physically fit, passionate about bettering the world's condition, finishes most things they start, not easily confused, willing to explain things twice, thinks they are extraordinary


*EDIT:* _Looking at my results and seeing how I answered the questions, the Orderliness definitely shouldn't be that high. I'm really not that organized and neat. The only thing I answered that boosted that % was that I plan my goals and I have a somewhat structured daily schedule to get my stuff done. Besides that, I love flexibility and fun. The emotional stability, accommodation, and inquisitiveness is on point._


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

@dozer
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/2820-sloan-personality-typing-2.html
Seems to suggest that you are ENFJs since they tend to get SCOAI, but have you read the definitions of each one of them (the mbti types you got)?
Can you try this test and copy paste the results?
Free Enneagram Personality Test
One way of finding your type might be by looking at enneagram and wing!
Plus knowing your level of health might be helpful as well


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

ArBell said:


> @dozer
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/2820-sloan-personality-typing-2.html
> Seems to suggest that you are ENFJs since they tend to get SCOAI, but have you read the definitions of each one of them (the mbti types you got)?
> Can you try this test and copy paste the results?
> ...


 @ArBell

Well I tried my best with it. Here are my results:

Type 1 Perfectionism	||||||||||||	46%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||||	50%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||	50%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||	58%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||||	58%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||||||||	78%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||||||||	78%

type	score	type behavior motivation
8	19 I must be strong and in control to survive.
9	19 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
3	18 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
4	18 I must be unique/different to survive.
6	14 I must be secure and safe to survive.
7	14 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
2	12 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
5	12 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
1	11 I must be perfect and good to survive.

Your main type is Type 8 
Your variant stacking is sx/sp/so
Your level of health is above average

Your main type is which ever behavior you utilize most and/or prefer. Your variant reflects your scoring profile on all nine types: so = social variant (compliant, friendly), sx = sexual variant (assertive, intense), sp = self preservation variant (withdrawn, security seeking). For info on the flaws of the Enneagram system click here.




Note: My health is fine. Apparently unhealthy 8's sometimes have sadistic personalities and assert themselves on others without their consent ex: intellectual/physical/emotional rape, which is not me one bit lol. I like being a leader and in control because I feel like I have to in order to succeed. Otherwise, I'm really laid-back and chill ( like Type 9 ). I mean I do like things that have a rush too and I do also take my safety into account ( Types 6&7 ) so idk what this test will say. I can tell you right now that there is no way I'm an ESFP. I would agree that the three choices are ESFJ, ENFJ, and ENFP.

Source: Deconstructing the Enneagram | Personality Research


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

So I even re-took multiple MBTI tests across the web to get more accurate. Interesting results:

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
ENFP
Extravert(67%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(38%) Perceiving(17%)

--

YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS:
CAMPAIGNER (ENFP-A)
What do you mean "life is boring"? Are we living on the same planet?
- MIND -
?ExtravertedIntroverted
37%
?
- ENERGY -
?IntuitiveObservant
25%
?
- NATURE -
?ThinkingFeeling
31%
?
- TACTICS -
?JudgingProspecting
25%
?
- IDENTITY -
?AssertiveTurbulent
14%
?


Jung Test Results

Extroverted (E) 62% Introverted (I) 38%
Intuitive (N) 70% Sensing (S) 30%
Feeling (F) 53% Thinking (T) 47%
Perceiving (P) 61% Judging (J) 39%

Your type is: ENFP

ENFP - "Journalist". Uncanny sense of the motivations of others. Life is an exciting drama. 8.1% of total population.


--


I think I'm just gunna get some sleep now lmfao


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## DeepSeaFlower (Dec 21, 2014)

May I ask why you disagree so much with ESFP? 

This paragraph reeks of Se: 



> I yearn to succeed in my goals and dreams, which is mainly as a performing artist. To generalize, I want to seize every opportunity that comes to me in life and enjoy living in the moment. I just want to experience life, make friends, and learn as much as I can. If I can describe it in one word, it would be to experience.


ExFP makes the most sense based on your video and questionnaire. You said earlier that you don't really relate to Ne and you seemed pretty confident that you use Se over Si. So ENFP and ESFJ are unlikely. I'm also not really getting an ENFJ vibe from you. I just hope it's not because of stereotypes or misconceptions that you don't want to consider ESFP.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

DeepSeaFlower said:


> May I ask why you disagree so much with ESFP?
> 
> This paragraph reeks of Se:
> 
> ...


Stereotypes or misconceptions? Why I'm confused I'm an ENP is because of an article I read which I quoted earlier in the thread:

_"ENPs often live a frenetic lifestyle, equipped with more hobbies and interests than they know what to do with. They are always on the go, always excited to try new things, and rarely content to perform any single activity for an extended period. Since they are always searching for new potentials and possibilities in every situation, they can seem easily distracted and have difficulty focusing."_

If thats not true then maybe I am an ENP. As for being an S instead of an N, on Scenario 7 with the image, and from what Jinsei stated in another thread:

_"Scenario 7: First statement: "Wow, what a beautiful photo" and shortly after moving to, "I feel this symbolizes the meaning of life" speaks to a strong subjective Fi, subjective Si connection. Si sensing relates to objects through it's own subjective interpretation of things. Se however objectively relates to the actual object... an initial Se impact may have been something like, "Wow, big cliffs, is it a cave or a canyon, looks like a canyon". Se wants to know what it is... Si wants to know what it is to you. Definitely saw both Fi and Si come out as well as Ne in this one. I would say you definitely lie on the Ne/ Si axis."_

That's just from what I've researched. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## DeepSeaFlower (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay, let's summarize:

- You're sure you're an extrovert
- You think you use Se and Ni 
- You don't think you're a judger
- You don't relate to Ne at all

The only types left are ESFP and ESTP, and most of your answers indicate a feeling preference.

What I mean by stereotypes and misconceptions is that it's very easy to confuse open-mindedness and curiosity with intuition. Just because you scored high on inquisitiveness doesn't mean you can't be a sensor.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

DeepSeaFlower said:


> Okay, let's summarize:
> 
> - You're sure you're an extrovert
> - You think you use Se and Ni
> ...


Okay. I would agree my Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is somewhat low.
As for Se vs Si, ah, I don't really know. I try to live in the moment and use my senses, but I usually describe things with metaphors which is Si? I'm really torn between the two. I have good visual memories of my past if that helps. But I think its possibly dead even. I'm assuming whichever one it is, its going to be lower compared to the other functions.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

b-u-m-p


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

dozer said:


> b-u-m-p


i think you are too laid back to be a J so if esfp is not an option then enfp is probably your closest fit, but idk if that's too superficial to base it on :frustrating: just curious since you tend to get different results on tests have you tried this one yet? https://www.41q.com/

because in some tests the questions are confusing but that test has a "help" button you can hover over and it explains each of the options, which really clarifies things (i would use it for every question). so maybe that could help you understand it.


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

I did get ESFP on that test. Sounds crazy but.. could it be possible that I'm an ISFP?

The Fi-Se-Ni-Te seems to all fit me. I think the problem would be which is dominant, auxillary, etc.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

I think you're an E >.<
Try going to ESFP or ISFP sub forum and read their threads, see if you relate?:x


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

you're so cute!


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

ArBell said:


> I think you're an E >.<
> Try going to ESFP or ISFP sub forum and read their threads, see if you relate?:x


Well thats why I think I'm an I! I thought I was sorta extraverted or maybe ambiverted but once I read the traits of ISFP's I was like man there is not one thing here that doesn't describe me. You can be introverted and social at the same time... some famous ISFP are Britney Spears, Brad Pitt, Michael Jackson, etc. ESFP are also described as bouncy, super talkative, good at promoting, etc. I like people but I'm not THAT into talking lol



misfortuneteller said:


> you're so cute!


haha thank you! :th_love:


----------



## dozer (Mar 31, 2015)

If anyone has something to add it would be appreciated but this is probably the last time I'm bumping since since I'm leaning more on the side of ISFP. It's been a week and I just wanna pick a type already.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

dozer said:


> If anyone has something to add it would be appreciated but this is probably the last time I'm bumping since since I'm leaning more on the side of ISFP. It's been a week and I just wanna pick a type already.


You can be an ISFP I guess. I only have 1 ISFP friend (my flatmate) and I see her as being more extrovert than I am, she likes going out and socialising, no idea how she tested I.
But you seem to know what you want more than her. She is always the last to confirm plans/decide what she will order or anything. And she understands explanations way slower than you do. She also overthinks e.v.e.r.y little things and I guess she isn't very confident/assertive. You seem to be more assertive, confident and know what you want, but still not enough to qualify you as a J XD


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

I definitely see Se and Fi/Te in your answers so I'm going to echo the sentiment that you're likely an SFP


----------

